# [V] iPhone 5 64GB weiß (neu)



## Ankylo (27. Dezember 2013)

*[V] iPhone 5 64GB weiß (neu)*

Hallo,

da mein altes iPhone 5 defekt ist, durfte ich heute in der Früh, weil ja  nicht Weinachten überhaupt nichts los ist, zum Apple Store und mir ein  neues Gerät in weiß abholen. Allerdings brauche ich das nicht, weshalb  ich es gerne verkaufen würde. Ebay fällt dank ihrer Provision von 9%  mittlerweile flach. Deshalb wage ich einmal den Versuch und biete es hier und parallel auf VGZ an.

Das iPhone ist noch in der Originalpackung verschweißt und wird als versichertes DHL Paket versandt. *Verhandlungsbasis* liegt bei 649 €. Versandkosten übernehme ich. Vielleicht kennt ihr auch Leute die eines suchen.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2013)

das iphone 5 für 649 vb? nicht vielleicht das 5s?
das 5er gibt schon direkt vom shop für weniger. 
zb hier - > Apple iPhone 5 64GB Wei


----------



## Ankylo (27. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das iphone 5 für 649 vb? nicht vielleicht das 5s?
> das 5er gibt schon direkt vom shop für weniger.
> zb hier - > Apple iPhone 5 64GB Wei


 
Oh, wusste ich gar nicht, dass es so billig gibt. 

Ich habe die Preise auf ebay als Anhalter genommen und da gibt es Neue, die zum Glück jetzt alle simlockfrei sind, erst ab ca. 700 €. Wie gesagt ist das VB einfach Angebote machen. Will nur nicht eBay nutzen, weil ich keine Lust habe 9% an die abzuführen.


----------



## Ankylo (29. Dezember 2013)

Da ich die Gebühren für einen eventuellen Verkauf bei eBay abgezogen  habe und gewerbliche Verkäufer unterbieten möchte, habe ich den Preis  auf *550 € inkl. Versand* gesenkt.


----------

